# Cape Fear Stripers 12/26



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fished the Cape Fear Friday with a couple of friends. I managed 3 stripers and small redfish. My biggest striper was 25inches. My buddy Jeff caught 2 stripers and my buddy Kaleb caught a red that went 25inches. Not to bad of a day.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice pic. purdy fish. Looks like a nice day. - glenn


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

What kind of bait you fishing and how are you fishing it???


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Shawn,
Nice catch. I got your message to late to go. I talked to Kaleb last night and he said you guys had fun...looks like it! Did you catch those at the mouth where we tried last time? I may have some time this week to go, if you are able let me know.
Norm


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just guessing but I would say from the background, Kure Beach is just behind you and to the left and Ft Fisher is to your right.

Nice fish:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice fish man, looks like i have to give that a shot when i get back in town. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Not quite.*



Fireline20 said:


> Just guessing but I would say from the background, Kure Beach is just behind you and to the left and Ft Fisher is to your right.
> 
> Nice fish:fishing::fishing::fishing:


He's looking South East from there into the camera. I'd put Fort Fisher about 20 miles from them as the boat rows.


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

spot tail hunter said:


> What kind of bait you fishing and how are you fishing it???


4 inch pearl swim shad. We were fishing around the Wilmington area. Will call if I get a chance to fish this week Norm.


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got out again yesterday with Norm in the wind and caught 2 more. Both small both on the swim shad.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Stupid question her. If your catching stripers down there, why aren't many showing up at Hatty?


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

Resident fish would be my guess.


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

EyeScream said:


> Resident fish would be my guess.


You are correct. Although I have read that stripers migrate into the river from the ocean to spawn and are native to it, I have a hard time beliving it. I have never heard a report of stripers being caught from the beach here. Of course I may be wrong.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

THose stripers are stocked yearly. They are actaully a hybrid. Everyonce and while a big one is caught, its a cape fear river strain. The lock and dams are the problem as to why the fish cant migrate back up to spawn.

The state wants to make them so fish can get around them since the locls arent used to much anymore. There will be ocean fish caught every once and a while at the jetties late February and march....Sometimes...When the water gets cold....It's 56 here now and warming.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Ryan. Now I look closer at the pic, I can see the broken stipes.


----------

